# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Επικείμενη αγορά conure

## diamont297

Παιδιά καλησπέρα, 

Όπως σας είχα πει και στο αρχικό μου ποστ, έχω πάρει την απόφαση εκτός από το κοκατίλ μου να αποκτήσω και μια κονούρα. Ύστερα από έρευνα και διάβασμα αρκετών μηνών και επικοινωνία με επαγγελματίες και μη εκτροφείς, κατέληξα σε μια blue crowned conure, από το γνωστό εκτροφείο *********** . Μου είπε ότι είναι 3,5-4 μηνών. Με ενδιαφέρει πάνω απ' όλα ο παπαγάλος να φτάσει στα χέρια μου ασφαλής και στην κατάλληλη ηλικία, ώστε να μπορέσω να αποκτήσω μια στενή σχέση μαζί του..Ανυπομονώ και οι μέρες μου φαίνονται αιώνες είναι η αλήθεια, αλλά επειδή η αγορά είναι μεγάλη, θα ήθελα να δω όλες τις παραμέτρους. Πείτε μου την γνώμη σας και αν έχετε εμπειρία, είτε από τις κονούρες είτε από το συγκεκριμένο εκτροφείο! Καλοδεχούμενη και κάθε συμβουλή!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## diamont297

Ουδείς;;;; ::  ::

----------


## mitsman

Οι κονουρες γενικα ειναι απο τους παπαγαλους με τα περισσοτερα ντεσιμπελ στην φωνη τους και αυτο ειναι κατι που οι περισσοτεροι δεν αντεχουν και τα δινουν τα πουλια!
Το ταισμα στο χερι εμενα προσωπικα δεν μου λεει τιποτα απολυτως, μπορει να παρεις ταισμενο στο χερι και να ειναι ενας αγγελος μπορει ομως και να ειναι τερατακι κανονικο!!!!

Το οτι θα φθασει στα χερια σου ενταξει θεωρω οτι ειναι σιγουρο και θα ζητησεις εγγυησεις 40 ημερων! 
Εγω στη θεση σου αν αγοραζα ενα τετοιο πουλι το πρωτο πραγμα που θα εκανα θα ηταν να το περασω απο ενα τσεκ απ... θα το πηγαινα σε ενα πτηνιατρο και θα του εκανα ολες τις εξετασεις!

----------


## diamont297

Δηλαδή μπορεί να είναι και σε άγρια κατάσταση παρόλο που είναι ταισμένο στο χέρι και νεαρό; Όταν έλεγα για ασφάλεια, εννοούσα κυρίως κατά την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού..Όταν φτάσει στα χέρια μου, κάτι τέτοιο σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ να κάνω..Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη!

Ως προς τον θόρυβο, το έχω λάβει υπ' όψιν μου και πιστεύω ότι θα τα καταφέρω..Η άγρια συμπεριφορά όμως είναι ένα θέμα πιο δύσκολο..Αλλά όχι και να δώσει κανείς το ζώο που εκείνος διάλεξε, επειδή δεν "του έκανε"!! Όχι πως δεν το κάνουν αρκετοί, αλλά λέμε..

----------


## mitsman

Το ονομα σου ειπαμε??????

Το ταξιδι το εχουν κανει εκαντονταδες πουλια και δεν ειχα ακουσει ποτε κατι αρνητικο! Ο εκτροφεας πλεον ειναι πολυ εμπειρος σε αυτη την διαδικασια και δεν νομιζω να κανει κατι λαθος!

Η συμπεριφορα του οτι και να ειναι, ειτε αγριο ειτε ημερο, εξαρταται απο εσενα που θα καταληξει, μπορει να παρεις ενα πολυ καλο πουλακι σε χαρακτηρα και να μην ασχολεισαι μαζι του και να το κανεις αγριο, μπορει και να παρεις ενα αγριο και να το κανεις να ειναι σαν να το εχεις γεννησει εσυ εφοσον το αγαπησεις και ασχοληθεις μαζι του αρκετα!
Ειναι ενα ειδος αρκετα δραστηριο, θελει πολλα παιχνιδια για ενασχοληση και αρκετη απο την προσοχη μας για να νιωθει ομορφα!!

Ειναι απο τα ωραιοτερα ειδη για εμενα προσωπικα!

----------


## diamont297

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, Δημήτρη! Εγώ είμαι ο Διαμαντής! Χάρηκα!

Το ξέρω κι εγώ ότι οι κονούρες είναι από τα πιο δραστήρια και "απαιτητικά" είδη και δεν θα έμπαινα στην διαδικασία να το αγοράσω για να το παρατήσω στην άκρη ή να ασχολούμαι μαζί του μόνο το σ/κ. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο! Εμένα απλά με ενδιαφέρει -και γι' αυτό απευθύνομαι σε άτομα που γνωρίζουν- αν η κατάσταση θα είναι "παλέψιμη" και δεν θα είναι όπως ας πούμε με έναν άγριο παπαγάλο που δεν μπορείς ούτε να τον πλησιάσεις..Νομίζω πως δεν είναι έτσι τα ταισμένα πουλιά..σίγουρα δεν μπορεί να έχει το κάθε πουλί την ίδια συμπεριφορά, αλλά νομίζω ότι ξεκινάμε από διαφορετική βάση, έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## mitsman

Καλα δεν το συζηταμε αυτο. οτι ξεκινας απο αλλες βασεις!!!!!!

----------


## diamont297

Έ, τότε όλα οκ!!

----------


## oasis

να τσεκαρεις καλα το δαχτυλιδι !!!!!! ,εννοω η χρονια γεννησησς του πουλιου να ειναι αυτη που εχετε κουβεντιασει.

----------


## diamont297

Παιδιά καλησπέρα, 

Και πάλι θα χρειαστώ τα φώτα σας. Σήμερα έλαβα την πρώτη φωτογραφία από την κονούρα που θα έχω σε λίγο καιρό. Ο εκτροφέας μου είπε ότι είναι 3,5 μηνών και πως απλά ο συγκεκριμένος είναι ένα μικρός επεισόδιο πριν λίγο καιρό με έναν monk, με αποτέλεσμα να έχει μια αισθητά μικρότερη ουρά. Σας επισυνάπτω μια φωτό, για να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας (μου μοιάζει λίγο μεγαλύτερος ηλικιακά, αλλά δεν παίρνω όρκο, καθώς ούτε είμαι ειδικός ούτε έχω λόγο να μην εμπιστευτώ τον άνθρωπο). Πραγματικά η γνώμη σας θα βοηθήσει πολύ!


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

για ηλικια δεν ξερω να σου πω.. αλλα εγω παπαγαλο απο ατομο μη εμπιστοσυνης δεν θα επαιρνα εαν δεν το εβλεπα απο κοντα. 

το πουλακι σου ειπε, ειναι ημερο?

----------


## diamont297

Νίκο, γενικά το εκτροφείο αυτό ακούγεται ότι είναι αξιόπιστο. Ο άνθρωπος είναι πολύ ευγενικός και φαίνεται πως ξέρει τι λέει και δεν θέλει να εξαπατήσει. Να το δω από κοντά λίγο δύσκολο, γιατί πρέπει να ταξιδέψω! Πάντως και άλλα άτομα έχουν αγοράσει παπαγάλο με αυτόν τον τρόπο και δεν είχαν θέμα, απ'ό,τι έχω διαβάσει και εδώ στο φόρουμ και έχω ακούσει από αλλού. Εγώ απλά ήθελα και την γνώμη του φόρουμ, γιατί η αγορά είναι μεγάλη για εμένα (από πολλές απόψεις) και θέλω να χιλιοτσεκάρω κάθε μου κίνηση. Ναι, μου είπε ότι είναι ήμερο και 3,5 μηνών.

----------


## stephan

να ζητήσεις φωτογραφία οπου θα φαίνεται το δαχτυλίδι του ωστε να είσαι σίγουρος απο τωρα για το έτος γέννησης

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

πιστευω οτι εαν ηταν ημερος δεν θα βρισκοταν κολλημενος στα καγκελα της αλλης μεριας του κλουβιου αλλα θα ηταν περιεργο και θα ερχοταν να δαγκωσει την καμερα, εκτος εαν ετυχε να βρισκεται εκει ο παπαγαλος οταν τραβηξε την φωτογραφια. εχεις ψαξει και αλλου για blue crown κονουρες, μηπως και υπαρχει καποιος κοντα εκει που μενεις να πας να το δεις απο κοντα κιολας?

----------


## diamont297

Στέφανε, καλή ιδέα! Κάτι αντίστοιχο του ζήτησα το απόγευμα σε ένα μέηλ, αλλά νομίζω πως αυτό θα κάνω. 

Νίκο, η θέση του με προβλημάτισε και εμένα. Έχω στο νου μου ένα ήμερο ζώο, όταν σκέφτομαι έναν παπαγάλο ταισμένο στο χέρι, και αυτός δεν μπορώ να πω 100% ότι με πείθει. Στην Αθήνα μένω, αλλά εδώ κοντά δεν έχω βρει κάτι που να με ικανοποιεί (είτε πετσοπά, ο οποίος ζητά πολλά περισσότερα και εντέλει δεν είναι και αξιόπιστος στάνταρ και εκτροφείο που δεν εκτρέφει κονούρες). Έχεις κάτι κατα νου να μου προτείνεις;

----------


## mitsman

Ή ουρα του οντως φαινεται κομμενη απο τσακωμο, και σε λιγο καιρο θα βγαλει νεα, με αυτο δεν θα εχεις προβλημα παρα μονο αισθητικο μεχρι την πρωτη πτερορροια!
Τωρα ολα τα υπολοιπα πρεπει να τα συζητησεις με τον εκτροφεα! Εγω αν ημουν ενα τοσο μεγαλος εκτροφεας δεν θα ρισκαρα το ονομα μου και την φημη μου για ενα  πουλακι...

----------


## diamont297

Και εγώ αυτό νομίζω..Ίσα ίσα που ο άνθρωπος μέχρι τώρα είναι μια χαρά στις συνεννοήσεις..Ξαναμίλησα σήμερα μαζί του και μου είπε πως ο παπαγάλος είναι ταισμένος στο χέρι (καμιά επαφή με τους γονείς) και είναι γεννημένος τον Αύγουστο. Απλά μου διευκρίνησε πως σίγουρα θα θέλει τον χρόνο προσαρμογής (κάτι απόλυτα λογικό). Θα μου ξαναστείλει και φωτό μου είπε που θα φαίνεται ότι είναι ήρεμος. Απλά θέλει τον χρόνο του, γιατί και περιβάλλον θα αλλάξει και εκεί που βρίσκεται τώρα δεν εκπαιδεύεται συστηματικά.

----------


## mitsman

Λογικα οσα σου λεει!

----------

